# Punjabi Culture! What Is It And What's The Purpose?



## Archived_Member4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought i start a new thread on this.  Did ask this question in a different thread, but it would be more appropiate to start a new thread on a new topic.  So....... what is Punjabi Culture and what is the purpose of punjabit culture?


----------



## pk70 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Culture is a face of groups of people who have similar habits, ceremonies and traditions, any thing comes in its way, it runs over including religion. Culture goes deep into the history; it changes with time as outer influences grow stronger.*
*In Punjabi culture, there is the way people perform ceremonies on different occasions and traditions. From the depth of it, people also get habits that become cultural. A few examples will shed light on its picture.*
*People of **Punjab** are known to be brave, it is because for centuries they faced invaders, they were taught to be brave over time. Sikhism influenced Punjabi culture in big way but failed to eliminate those habits and traditions of Punjabis which go against the basic tenants of Sikhism like caste system, dowry system and “me-ism” Culture is displayed through habits and behavior, Punjabi are known to be egoist. They got it from continuous fighting with others and by surviving all odds.  Deep down in their psyche, they think no one can match them in bravery. It remains a fact though all people may not adore this illusion. Punjabisare known for being wonderful hosts, they can offer half of what they have to the guests. They are very open -minded, they can get along with all. They are prone to anger though. Their ego was stabilized by Sikh Gurus but it came back quickly after Guru Sahiban. This ego thing made them angry too. In anger, they can cross all limits. In their culture, women should not interfere in men’s affair, so they guard that at any cost. They love being called Punjabi and they also seek pleasures in their surnames. Through these Sirnames they feel superiority complex. Punjabi Sikhs do not care what their Gurus said about all this. People figure out to what caste they belong by their surnames. Their traditions are set in caste system, even after the revolution Sikh Gurus brought; they kept caste system as their high priority. Many will not marry their daughters and sons into any other castes. They go one step further to entertain their ego by building different Gurdawaras. Whenever their traditions were in collusion with the religion, they preferred their traditions. I strongly feel some of their cultural traditions are deep rooted in Hinduism and still they love it. Whatever they entertain with, it doesn’t need any curbing from any religion. They strongly believe in show off. Always they want to show what they have in various ways. Dowry system is used to display that complex of show off too. After witnessing simple marriages, they continue what they believe in. Some time I feel ‘sikhism” for them is just a way of show off rather than an inspiration to progress. The purpose is to satisfy the self-centered attention. Being Punjabi, that is what I can say in a nut shell. It is not possible to define Punjabi culture in short as I have tried.*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Mar 18, 2009)

For starters I grow up in punjabi culture that was until my parents took up Sikhi.  One thing that is so obvious about this culture is that the Jatt caste are the rulers and a drink of alcohol is a must.  Then the bhangra music completes it.  This is not only seen in India, but here in the western countries.  The youth are yelling from the top of there lungs Punjabi Culture, but when asked whats the purpose they have no answer.  Every time I try to think of something good to say about this culture all that comes to mind is that Sikhi taught it.  One trend that the punjabi culture flaunts is the Khanda, but then either you see a last name above or below it or a caste name.  

After living in it and being around people that cherish it so much I can come to only one conclusion as to the purpose of this culture, which is to drink alcohol, party hard, inflate your ego, flaunt what you got to the world around you and work toward the things I just listed so then people will say wooowwwwwwwww hes or shes so cool.  Its all about living a materialistic life.


----------



## dalsingh (Mar 28, 2009)

> I can come to only one conclusion as to the purpose of this culture, which is to drink alcohol, party hard, inflate your ego, flaunt what you got to the world around you and work toward the things I just listed so then people will say wooowwwwwwwww hes or shes so cool. Its all about living a materialistic life.


 
You answered your own question better than this Panjabi ever could. Lol

I enjoy Panjabi culture, but without some Sikhi spirituality we become exactly what you described above.


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Mar 28, 2009)

dalsingh said:


> You answered your own question better than this Panjabi ever could. Lol
> 
> I enjoy Panjabi culture, but without some Sikhi spirituality we become exactly what you described above.


 
What I wanted to hear was other peoples opinion on Punjabi Culture because so many people are attached to it, but don't know why they are or exactly what it is.

This was a chance for all the punjabis to show what's so great about it, but no one even gave it a shot.

Let's see if anyone else has anything to add other than my response and respected G Singhs response and now yours.

Singh


----------



## dalbirk (Mar 30, 2009)

Singh said:


> For starters I grow up in punjabi culture that was until my parents took up Sikhi. One thing that is so obvious about this culture is that the Jatt caste are the rulers and a drink of alcohol is a must. Then the bhangra music completes it. This is not only seen in India, but here in the western countries. The youth are yelling from the top of there lungs Punjabi Culture, but when asked whats the purpose they have no answer. Every time I try to think of something good to say about this culture all that comes to mind is that Sikhi taught it. One trend that the punjabi culture flaunts is the Khanda, but then either you see a last name above or below it or a caste name.
> 
> After living in it and being around people that cherish it so much I can come to only one conclusion as to the purpose of this culture, which is to drink alcohol, party hard, inflate your ego, flaunt what you got to the world around you and work toward the things I just listed so then people will say wooowwwwwwwww hes or shes so cool. Its all about living a materialistic life.


 
I fully agree with you 110% Singh Ji . All these EAT,DRINK & MAKE MERRY types have come up with new terms like Punjabi , Punjabi Soorme , Punjabi Jatt , Jatt Soorme , Gabhroo , Punjabi Munde , Proud Punjabi , also wearing surnames on their sleeves, which in nutshell defines their type as Clean Shaven , Alcohalics , Idle , Lazy & Good for Nothing Romeos .


----------



## Archived_member7 (Mar 30, 2009)

I can define PUNJABI as ..


*P.     U.               N.               J.         A.               B.                   I.
*           PLUMP UNDISCIPLINED NONSENSICAL   JOKER    ALCOHOLIC       BEWAKOOF  (OF)   INDIA


----------



## kds1980 (Mar 30, 2009)

Guys take it Easy I don't think that there is something specialy wrong with punjabi people Just like there is
nothing so great with punjabi people


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 30, 2009)

I second what kdsji has said 1000 percent. There is a richness of experience and much of it very moving. Do not forget that this is the area where all of western Europe's language evolved, and later this is the area that exported intellectual and spiritual traditions. What is bad is bad. What is good should be celebrated. 

And anyway -- I am just getting used to Punjabi culture -- on line here and in Gurdwara elsewhere. So don't demoralize me. :welcome:


----------



## dalsingh (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to admit - I (rightly or wrongly) really used to enjoy the free spirited Panjabi way of life. Panjabi culture is not all bad. It provided a receptive environment for Sikhi to develop. Growing up in working class East London I can confidently say that Panjabis are some of the most hardest working people around. 

Panjabi culture has also created some brave and noble people who made the ultimate sacrifice like Udham Singh and Bhagat Singh. Panjab provided the fertile environment for sufism and the bhagti movement to flourish. 

I think we can say that Panjabis have the best and worst of characteristics.


PS - They can drink like no one else........bwaaaah


----------



## Harpreet_Singh_ (Mar 30, 2009)

> I enjoy Panjabi culture, but without some Sikhi spirituality we become exactly what you described above.


 Couldn't have agreed more. 
I enjoy it too. We are an entertaining bunch to be around, but if there is no Sikhi at its cornerstone, then....your guess is as good as mine.

Before I got into Sikhism (which was not too long ago), I thought Punjabi culture = Sikhism. But that notion was quickly abandoned. I think a lot of the Punjabi youth may hold similiar beliefs.


----------



## dalsingh (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that I have been thinking about it. Bar a few things I really love Panjabi culture. It is lively, creative and colourful. I love bhangra, especially the modern stuff which fuses music from different genres together. I LOVE the food.  I pride myself on my desi turka! The literature and folklore (including Sikh and Sufi) is enriching. Panjab has a seriously interesting history. And generally speaking Panjabis are a simple, uncomplicated people who at their best have a generous streak. The free langars that take place across the globe is testimony to that. 

Sure we have things we need to address, but doesn't everyone?

Plus I realised Sikhi does help bring the best out of a Panjabi.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2009)

Please forgive me but I could not resist. Look at all Punjabis do! 

Fri, Apr 03, 2009 9:23:31   	  	  		Punjabis in Britain APPG : Vaisakhi Celebrations and Punjabi Cultural Awards Ceremony 2009   	  	 		http://www.{censored}/news/35tarlochan.jpg
The Panjabis In Britain APPG { All Party Parliamentary Group } held their annual Vaisakhi Celebration and Panjabi Cultural Awards Ceremony on a beautiful April evening when the leaders of the most powerful nations on this planet came to London in the Jubilee Room, House of Commons, Westminster, London only one Panjabi female  was awarded compared to 19 awards for males.  

Of the 100 people that attended, 90% were male, in the very overcrowded venue 

One of the winners, an elderly gentleman nearly suffocated and had to be given a glass of water in an emergency which helped him greatly.

After the welcome by John McDonnell MP for Hayes and Harlington and the Chair of the APPG he said he was pleased that so many Panjabis had made the effort to attend the celebrations which kicked off with the very enjoyable and entertaining dances by the Royal Leamington Spa based Suraj Bhangra 

Among those who gave speeches in which everyone praised the Panjabi Community in Britain for their hard work and handed out the Award Certificates were Virendra Sharma MP-Vice Chair of APPG, Rob Marris MP-Treasurer, Marsha Singh MP, Parmjit Dhanda MP and Nina Gill MEP.  It was suggested by a number of speakers that one day a Panjabi will become the Prime Minister of the country.

Nina Gill MEP pointed out that “ This was a very important occasion, celebrating the success of the Panjabi Community in the UK.  Panjabis are making a very important and vital contribution to the British society culturally, economically, spiritually and play a major part in creating a community cohesion wherever they live.  I am very proud to be representing the Panjabi Community in the European Parliament. “

Gurpreet Grewal-Santini BBC Asian Network’s Punjabi Programme Presenter  who was honoured with this award in 2007 for her services to the Women’s Issues said “ It is a truly remarkable ceremony.  It is good to see so many talented Panjabis getting together to celebrate the biggest festival of Punjab – Vaisakhi.  Vaisakhi celebrations at the House of Commons are always very special event. It was an honour to attend again this year and I was proud to see so many British Asians coming forward and representing ‘Panjabis’.  I would however , like to see more nominations for women as women’s contribution isn’t always acknowledged.  My sincere congratulations go to all those who have been awarded this year.”

I would kindly request the management committee of the APPG to give serious consideration for these awards to be taken across the country similar to the England football matches when the new Wembley Stadium was being built, so that many more Panjabis in Britain are able to take an active part in the celebrations.  

The prestigious Birmingham Town Hall  could be a possible venue which has plenty of seating capacity, a balcony, and an excellent stage.   

The following were selected for awards:



 
[*]Suraj Bhangra Group - for their contribution to the promotion of Panjabi Folk Dance and Music. 
[*]Sardar Balbir Singh and Late Sardar Dalbir Singh { Bhunjhangy Group } – for their remarkable contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language and music through singing. 
[*]Mr. Gulzar Singh Amrit – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi literature and poetry. 
[*]Mr. Kulwinder Singh Chana – for his contribution to the promotion of Panajbi  
  language in schools.


 
[*]Mr. Balwinder Singh Safri – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language, dance and music. 
[*]Mr. Daljit Singh Ahluwalia – for his contribution to the promotion of panjabi language and culture. 
[*]Mr. Mohinder Singh Grewal – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language through teaching. 
[*]Dr. Pippa Virdee – for her remarkable contribution to the promotion of Panjabi culture through outstanding research and publications. 
[*]Mr. Amin Malik – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language, literature and poetry through various publications. 
[*]Mr. Juga Singh – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language, history and heritage. 
[*]Mr. Mohamoob ahmad – for his remarkable contribution to the promotion of Panjabi Language, literature and poetry.          
[*]Mr. Jaswant Singh Grewal – for raising awareness in the Panjabi Community about the benefits of sport and for his charity work. 
[*]Mr. Mohan Singh Nayyar – for his contribution to the promotion of \panjabi language and culture through various cultural events. 
[*]Mr. Slinder Pardesi – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language and music through singing. 
[*]Mr. Surinder Singh Jandu – for his remarable contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language and culture through charity work. 
[*]Mr. Aman Hayre – for his remarkable contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language, dance and music. 
[*]Mr. Gurdial Singh Sandhu – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language, Culture and music. 
[*]Mr. Surjit Singfh Ghuman – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi language through media. 
[*]Mr. Max Kandhola – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi art and literature. 
[*]Mr. Amrao Singh Atwal – for his contribution to the promotion of Panjabi culture through his charity work and social cultural events.


----------



## deepsingh87 (Apr 3, 2009)

"And generally speaking Panjabis are a simple, uncomplicated people who at their best have a generous streak." 
maybe a long time ago.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 3, 2009)

Religion does play a part in "culture"....the Punjabis on the Lahore side arent so much into Bhangra or drinking..understandably as alcohol and music are somewhat curtailed by Islam..they are more into Qwallis and Sufi Kalaams...mujras ( which are also music btw !!..another example of contradictory behaviour..)
Indian Punjab owes a whole lot to the SIKH GURUS.....Gurbani Kirtan...moral values...certain cultural changes...all of this is missing in the Pakistani Punjab..Also the two Punjabs disagree on the Script for Punjabi due to Religious affiliation....so we cannot propogate the language as it really is....a huge number running into the millions...and language also plays a part in culture
Its the SIKHS Mainly who have singlehandedly brought BHANGRA/PUNJABI CULTURE/MUSIC etc to the World Stage...and into prominenence....and also helped promote the Qwallis and Sufi kallams on world stage..Wadalli Brothers ....and it is due mainly to Indian Punjabis who have made PUNJABI as prominent like it is Vancouver..BC and UK etc. The Paksitani Punjabis speak shudh pure Panjabi but shy away from it and prefer Urdu as it is considered Islamic.
Indain Punjab on the other hand also leads the world in Foetal killings of Girl embroys...something that almost never happens in Pakisitani Punjab -  Pakistani Punjabis  prefer to do other "unmentionable" things to their women when they are all grown up !!..like keeping them indoors/uneducated/subservient/ etc etc.:crazy:


----------



## Rupinder.Singh (Apr 8, 2009)

In my opinion, we are mixing up two different streams here....

I believe Punjabism and sikhism are two entirely different things. The difference comes from the very fact that :

"Only those are Punjabi who are in anyway rooted in Punjab, whereas Sikhism is not constrained by any of geographical boundaries"

Most of the so called Punjabi's are just followers, Only few of them are actual innovative minds.
There is no doubt that they have earned lots of materialistic possessions. But only few of them were able to do it being true to themselves(i.e. without any cheating) or in an innovative way. Otherwise most of them start a profession in which their known relative or friend is already making money..Good example is to start driving a cab...

Punjabism leads to restlessness of mind.
whereas 
Sikhism is for peace of mind.

Punjabis take displaying Khandas on thier cars, planes(Akal Airlines), bikes as their very first right. This is where the two things mix up. Which is wrong.

Moreover they are in habit of claiming other punjabi People's success as their very own. They keep on digging the roots of any successful person until they find a punjabi thing in it. And i would say its not only punjabis, the entire india is in this habit.

Now without extending the topic ...I would summarize as follows;

All those great people who suffered for our country, for their faith, for sikhism, or for their own ideologies..they were not just punjabis born in Punjab..but they had a character to be great..there mentality was not just limited to showing off, egoism, materialism..They had a vision.. and that vision led them to be great..it was neither Punjab nor Punjabism. And that is why all Punjabies are not great.

Great people can exist anywhere on this earth. Greatness is not measured in terms of Materalistic possessions. Bill Gates being the richest person of the world can not be  termed as greatest because otherwise his greatness will fluctuate with share market every minute. 

So for all those proud punjabies around..you...we are not necessarily great without any good deeds. 

So Stop flaunting about punjabi and punjabiyat..start being practical..develop a vision of life and defend it. Only then you can be any great.

About Myself:
I was born and raised up in Punjab.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 8, 2009)

Moreover they are in habit of claiming other punjabi People's success as their very own. They keep on digging the roots of any successful person until they find a punjabi thing in it. And i would say its not only punjabis, the entire india is in this habit.

You are right ji!


----------

